# Want to buy 2002-2003 BMW M3 CA



## david7979 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi memebers...

I m looking to purchase 2002-2003 BMW M3 in CA.
I have the Money ready, just got to find the right car.
Pleae let me know if anyone is selling there car. thank you


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

Just curious, why not buy new?

There is nothing like tailoring a m3 exactly the way you want it. The added benefit is knowing how the car was driven.

Route 66


----------



## david7979 (Oct 28, 2003)

too expensive. i cant afford a new one


----------



## m3fanatic79 (Nov 17, 2003)

david7979 said:


> too expensive. i cant afford a new one


I agree though. New will get you exactly what you want without paying for used options you don't want. I know of one good used one cheap but it'd have to be trucked to you which always sucks. Do what the guys recommend, pony up for a new, you won't regret it!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

m3fanatic79 said:


> I agree though. New will get you exactly what you want without paying for used options you don't want. I know of one good used one cheap but it'd have to be trucked to you which always sucks. Do what the guys recommend, pony up for a new, you won't regret it!


Uh, if he can't afford a new one, he can't afford a new one.

I think it's a good plan. You can save a pretty substantial chunk off of a new one; I got mine (1 year old, 5K miles) for 8-9K less than it would have cost new, including the fact that I didn't have to pay $1K in gas guzzler tax.


----------

